# HOWTO: install Visual Understanding Environment (VUE)



## rocky (Apr 3, 2009)

VUE said:
			
		

> The Visual Understanding Environment (VUE) is an Open Source project based at Tufts University. The VUE project is focused on creating flexible tools for managing and integrating digital resources in support of teaching, learning and research. VUE provides a flexible visual environment for structuring, presenting, and sharing digital information.



References: http://viettug.org/blogs/show/177 | http://vue.tufts.edu/

VUE hasn't binary version for FreeBSD. To install VUE 2.2.8 on FreeBSD:

1. Install java
2. Download VUE Generic version at http://releases.atech.tufts.edu/vue/v2.2.8/VUE_2_2_8.zip
3. Uncompress the zip file to get VUE.jar
4. Run java -jar /path/to/VUE.jar

On my FreeBSD-7.1-RELEASE, there's a bit trouble with VUE's menu. I have to hold the left button to get the right menu, or the menu disappears immediately after any click.

Hope this helps.

PS: a flow drawn in VUE:


----------

